# Just thought I'd share for those of you who still cross stitch



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

My mine craft 35 years ago was cross stitch. Work and life in general pulled me away. I recently got the urge to stitch again. When I started looking thru my old patterns, I realized they aren't what I'm looking for now . . lots of teddy bears and Amish barn raisings! I started looking around on line and found two excellent sites with really detailed, beautiful patterns for just about any


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

could you post the sites please


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

emmas mom said:


> My mine craft 35 years ago was cross stitch. Work and life in general pulled me away. I recently got the urge to stitch again. When I started looking thru my old patterns, I realized they aren't what I'm looking for now . . lots of teddy bears and Amish barn raisings! I started looking around on line and found two excellent sites with really detailed, beautiful patterns for just about any


 Sorry, hit go before I was finished! There are actually several sites you might want to check out . .

The Scarlett Quince
Mystic Stitch
Xs collectables
Artery
Arts and Designs

Let me know if you know of any others!


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Sorry! see my next post!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

this is a great go-to site and from this page you are able to navigate to the other pages! Have fun! I probably have over 50 cross stitch sites saved in my favorites!

http://spiderbites.about.com/links/detail_crossstitch_11.htm


----------



## PaisleyCat (Apr 20, 2014)

also heaven and earth designs--love their charts!

www.heavenandearthdesigns.com

and the have a small library of free patterns too that are usually snippets of the larger, more elaborate ones


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> this is a great go-to site and from this page you are able to navigate to the other pages! Have fun! I probably have over 50 cross stitch sites saved in my favorites!
> 
> http://spiderbites.about.com/links/detail_crossstitch_11.htm


Thanks! I can't believe I let myself get so caught up in life I didn't continue to do something that brought me so much pleasure!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Now don't get me started again!!! I am purging, remember!! I have so many books/leaflets from when I did baby and wedding albums and everything else. Haven't touch any of them in years.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> Now don't get me started again!!! I am purging, remember!! I have so many books/leaflets from when I did baby and wedding albums and everything else. Haven't touch any of them in years.


Why should I be the only one??? I actually have about 20 finished patterns that have never been framed and 14 that I started and never finished. Maybe I should start there instead of starting something new!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You are no different from the rest--mine went into a large moving box that even got broken into with my last robbery (lost a finished sweater and some extra yarn I was saving to make a small cowl to go with it). When I got it here and it got flood damage (long story) I opened it to find all the treasures like opening a time capsule.

No more what ifs but what can I make now is what I figure!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Naa Naa~ Why not share? Isn't that one of the reasons they started this great site? :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://spiderbites.about.com/links/detail_crossstitch_11.htm


It even has FREE Hardanger charts....<<<<<HUG!>>>>>


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So glad I could help!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have found some neat patterns on:
celticroseneedlecraft.com


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

emmas mom said:


> Why should I be the only one??? I actually have about 20 finished patterns that have never been framed and 14 that I started and never finished. Maybe I should start there instead of starting something new!


Framing is soooo expensive. That's why I moved on to other crafts.

I do have two x-stitch Christmas stockings to make before Christmas....


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

My husband designs all my cross stitch patterns for me. I am very proud of him as the primary museums (Hemingway House, Truman Little White House and The Lighthouse Museum) in Key West carry his pattern of their museum. These patterns are exclusive to their location; however, there is a link from our website to their shop. You can see several other he's designed on our website. One of our most popular is The Phantom Of The Opera. Our website is jmscrossstitch.com


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Now don't get me started again!!! I am purging, remember!! I have so many books/leaflets from when I did baby and wedding albums and everything else. Haven't touch any of them in years.


its been probably 13 years ago that I bought a kit to make a photo album... its still sitting there waiting to be done...LOL I just couldn't figure it out and didn't really want to.. I should of given the book away when my sil was doing them! Maybe if I become a great grandma I will do one... doubt it!

My daughter does cross stitch.. last year I bought her so many different supply's for her to continue with her passion... she loved it.. When she goes back online I will find these sites for her..


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

Try e-bay I sell there and have stuff there because I can't stitch anymore. Lot of patterns there for next to nothing.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have file cabinets full of patterns, lol


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.acornsandthreads.com Is where I order all my patterns, threads and fabric. Very pleased with this site.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

emmas mom said:


> Why should I be the only one??? I actually have about 20 finished patterns that have never been framed and 14 that I started and never finished. Maybe I should start there instead of starting something new!


Ha-ha. You sound just like me. I don't know how many I've stitched and have not yet framed, but there are lots. I'm always going to "get around to it" soon.

I have been away from ccs for quite some time as well, and have a large collection of kits and patterns, and no excuses why. Too much time on the computer, I think!


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

Try "Lavendar and Lace" or "Told In A Garden" They are beautiful charts. There are a lot of great Christmas angels for free.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Minerka said:


> Try "Lavendar and Lace" or "Told In A Garden" They are beautiful charts. There are a lot of great Christmas angels for free.


Find them here:-www.tiag.com .Happy stitching, continuing with wedding sampler as soon as I've logged off KP, first things first!!Lindseymary


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a lot of old cross stitch books myself as this was my passion in the 70's through the 90's. (Now it's knitting). Some of my kept CCS books include various samplers, Amish things, animals and things for basically country home decor but not sure where or how to sell these books these days. I keep thinking I'll start again some day, but never do CCS. Anyone have ideas? Is there a website like here on KP that does cross stitch and embroidery? If so, please PM me with details.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Lavender and lace has beautiful angels


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

istarted cross stitching again too. last christmas my daughter bought me a pattern book she knew i would not buy for myself(too expensive) then she and my sil picked out the patterns they want me to do. celtic angel for sil i am working on now and daughter has marked 8 or 9 patterns i can pick from to do for her next. ain't children great


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

nordicneedle.com

All kinds of patterns, kits, supplies, etc. Also lots of free patterns


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

PatBrown said:


> Framing is soooo expensive. That's why I moved on to other crafts.
> 
> I do have two x-stitch Christmas stockings to make before Christmas....


Framing your own is easy, I haven't had a piece framed in over 20 years.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have so much cross stitching stuff! I can't do it anymore....too hard on my arthritic fingers. I need to find someplace to donate it!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

SallyJessie said:


> Try e-bay I sell there and have stuff there because I can't stitch anymore. Lot of patterns there for next to nothing.


I have several booklets, books ad kits, starting to de-stash along with lots of sew, quilt and many other from all the crafts done through the years.
Thought you have to have a store to sell on eBay. To hard for me to do something like that.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i haunt yard sales and local auction for frames have picked up some nice ones fora buck


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I cheat, hubby makes the frames for me!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the sites.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> nordicneedle.com
> 
> All kinds of patterns, kits, supplies, etc. Also lots of free patterns


I love Nordic Needle. Free Hardanger patterns!

The Scarlet Letter is also one of my favorites. I am especially hooked on reproduction samplers and hers are spectacular.

Victoria Sampler has some nice freebies. I did a few of her designs and they're very nice.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, I love to cross-stitch as well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Ask for gift certificates to framing places (hobby Lobby/Michael's for birthdays, Christmas, etc. An older friend of mine loves getting those gift certificates so she can afford to frame her finished pieces. If appropriate, pillows are always nice too.



PatBrown said:


> Framing is soooo expensive. That's why I moved on to other crafts.
> 
> I do have two x-stitch Christmas stockings to make before Christmas....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I love Nordic Needle. Free Hardanger patterns!
> 
> The Scarlet Letter is also one of my favorites. I am especially hooked on reproduction samplers and hers are spectacular.
> 
> Victoria Sampler has some nice freebies. I did a few of her designs and they're very nice.


Thats beautiful.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

flowergrower said:


> Ask for gift certificates to framing places (hobby Lobby/Michael's for birthdays, Christmas, etc. An older friend of mine loves getting those gift certificates so she can afford to frame her finished pieces. If appropriate, pillows are always nice too.


Thanks but even with the 60% coupons at Michael's it still costs over $100 to frame a piece. The mats are what cost the most - I could get the cheaper frames, but getting the piece mounted on the board (centered and squared) and matted are the toughest parts. There are pieces that I will invest in (time and $$) but I tend to do other things because of it.


----------

